# Just wrapped up the bigger brake upgrade and it was worth it.



## minnesotafats13 (Sep 11, 2013)

I just finished up going to the 2016 Buick Enclaves brakes, except for calipers, and it was well worth the hassle of trying to find the caliper carriers. Those stupid things are backordered across the nation with no signs of when they will not be. I ended up having to buy the caliper and carrier from a salvage yard for much more than just the carriers from GM.

If you have never worked on a car you might not want to do this. I had a heck of a time separating the spindle from the hub and since the spindle is aluminum you have to be careful of the mounting surface. The other problem I had was the drill but I purchased. I ended up ordering it online since I could not find anyone local to pick it up from. The problem was it broke inside the last hole I was drilling out. Hindsight 20/20 I should have sent the thing back right away for it's piss poor design. Oh well, it's all done now and I am rolling on brandy new larger brakes and my car stops unbelievably fast now.

Here are a few of the photos I took. There are plenty of picture on how to swap brakes, so I didn't take any of those.

First hole drilled.


Good thing they didn't need to be perfect.


Passenger side done.


New dust shield and rotor all mounted up.


Should have gotten a better angle, but I was more interested in getting back to my beer.


All finished.


Then I repeated on the other side. It clears the 16" wheels by just enough and really fills them out nicely. Any questions just ask.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks good,

Make sure you document what you have done in the maintenance log in your glove box including any part numbers, especially the rotor/pads just in case you sell it or someone else has to repair it when you are not around. 

As far as the drill bit, if you can see the defect looking at the broken pieces, I would still send it back and ask for a replacement. I tried to find an example photo but no luck.


----------



## minnesotafats13 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks. Why would I want to be that nice to the next owner? I kid. This car will be going to a salvage yard before I sell it. I am planning on running it into the ground. But in my advancing age maybe I should document it for myself.

On the drill bit. It was just a poor design. The shaft of the bit was just too small for the size of the cutting threads. The torque of the threads catching caused it to just snap. I thought about sending it back, but it got the job done I needed it to. I knew I was only going to be using that thing once and it would never leave my tool box again, so it just one less thing to have to deal with.


----------

